# Dish Home crashes



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

About 2 out of every 3 times I go to Dish Home (on my 501) it crashes on me. The receiver switches off and reboots, and takes forever to get back to status quo. This is maddening when all I want to do is check the weather or baseball scores. And don't get me started on the slowness of Dish Home... For me, DH is a failure to this point.  

Terry


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

Maybe Ishouldn't ve so anxious to get in on my 721


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

Dish Home is not available with the 721 as yet (as noted by thomasmaly above), has there been any reason given as to why not? It seems odd that the very latest receiver available does not have this feature, we know it is capable of it as the receiver is an Open TV model. Anyone know what is going on with Dish Home and the 721?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm guessing the 721 will get the Dish Home upgrade soon.

Dish Home is slow, I haven't had to much trouble with it on the 501, but it has hung on me.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Ahh. That's better. I guess a little commiseration was what I was looking for. No offense, John Corn, but I'm glad that I'm not the only one.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

How is the not so instant weather on the 501/508's, does it take just as long as lets say a 4900. I think they should just every hour download your favorites weather info to the HD so you don't have to wait.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

My 301 is slow too. I think it's funny that there is a Dish "Instant" Weather Channel but it takes forever to get the info from the satellite.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

On my 501 Instant Weather is anything but, Dish Home is slow to load as are all the applications, but Instant Weater has to be the worst. It's a shame too as the weather is the most useful for me.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I didn't think that the 721 was an OpenTV receiver... Where did you hear that the 721 was going to get OpenTV?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I hate to say it, but the Dishplayer had MUCH better Instant News and Weather.

Dish dropped the ball on this one....

If it weren't for the fast power on/power off on the 501s and the rare reboots, I'd be sorry I swapped out my two Dishplayers for them.

Almost every PVR feature on the Dishplayer was more user-friendly.


----------

